# sandman55 blasts pass 8000 posts



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats sandman55


:beerchug:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Mars it crept up on me :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Sandy, but how many posts were Charlotte's? :grin:


Arrff grrrr woowwff bark bark rruff Charlotte, rroowwooo hruff


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Charlotte...erm...I mean Sandy. :grin:


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats to the two-in-one user :grin:.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the 8k+ posts


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done Sandy :wave:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

WTG Sandy!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Sandy on passing 6k posts and Charlotte on passing 2k :grin:

Serious note: Keep up the good posting


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks guys Charlotte got a chicken dinner tonight :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*sandman55 passes 8k*

congratulations sandman55


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: sandman55 passes 8k*

Congrats to sandman55 for passing the 8k post. I am trying to catch up to you joeten and Tyree...LOL jk.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: sandman55 passes 8k*

Congrats sandman!



> Congrats to sandman55 for passing the 8k post. I am trying to catch up to you joeten and Tyree...LOL jk.


You could try catching dai :grin:.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: sandman55 passes 8k*

Congratulations Charlotte.... Errmmm Sandy :grin:






















.....


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: sandman55 passes 8k*

Hey Ninjaboi,

Dai has around 71,500...that's nothing. I will definitely catch up to that, piece of cake...LOL jk.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: sandman55 passes 8k*

Congrats Sandy!

Did we not congratulate Charlotte a while ago or was that for something else? :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: sandman55 passes 8k*

Congratulations!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sandman55 passes 8k*

congratulations


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Threads merged......:grin:

Congratulations Sandy!! (I missed on the first round but the new thread gives me an excuse to say congrats).


----------

